# Old School Cartoons.. Beete Lamhein..



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2009)

post your all time fav old cartoons... 


*g.imagehost.org/0579/the_jungle_book.jpg
Jungle Book ( Mowgli, Akdu, Pakdu, Pappu, Leela, Bagheera, Baloo, Kaa, Chil, Shere Khan,Tabaqui, )

*g.imagehost.org/0740/ducktales.jpg
Ducktales (Scrooge McDuck, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, Webby, Launchpad, Beagle Boys.)

*g.imagehost.org/0170/talespin.jpg
Talespin ( Baloo, kid, madam mahalingam, Louee, Sherkhan, Don Karnash)


*g.imagehost.org/0996/5107tnIZpFL_SX320_SY240.jpg
The Scooby Doo and Scrappy Doo Show (cartoon network)

*g.imagehost.org/0146/Scooby-Doo_Where_Are_You.jpg
Scooby-Doo, Where Are You! (cartoon network)


*g.imagehost.org/0516/New-Scooby-Doo-Movies.jpg
The New Scooby-Doo Movies (cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0072/tmnt.jpg
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ( star plus )


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

niaaaa nostalgiaaaa 

The Jungle Book (DD National, Sahara)
Duck Tales (DD Metro)
Scooby Doo (CN)

aur bhi bahut se hai yaar...

CN is crap now a days...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

My list could on and on and on..
Still, most important ones-
 Top Cat.
 Batman.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

I really liked duck tales and talespin .

also got hold of some hindi torrents for duck tales but the quality was screwed.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

.....ahhh...the longing...wish the old days would be back...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0843/he-man_and_the_masters_of_177_1024.jpg
He-Man and the Masters of the Universe ( Doordarshan )

*f.imagehost.org/0788/tom-and-jerry.jpg
Tom and Jerry  ( Cartoon network )

*f.imagehost.org/0778/aladdin-jasmin-abu-cel-030_sml.jpg
Aladdin ( doordarshan )

*f.imagehost.org/0515/gummi.jpg
Disney’s Adventures of the Gummi Bears (Disney hour - Zee TV)

*f.imagehost.org/0216/Darkwing_Duck.jpg
Darkwing Duck (Disney Hour - Zee TV )

*f.imagehost.org/0600/dungeon_and_dragons.jpg
Dungeon and Dragons (Disney Hour - Zee TV )

*f.imagehost.org/0904/Chip_n_Dale_Rescue_Rangers.jpg
Chip ‘n Dale Rescue Rangers (Disney Hour - Zee TV )

*f.imagehost.org/0028/Goof_Troop.jpg
Goof Troop (Disney Hour - Zee TV )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

What happened to Ghost Busters, Ninja Robots, Jhonny Quest, Robocop, etc ? I used to follow them like 1337 when I was 5-8 years old


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

What else?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

Hmm... lets see... OH YEAH, Swat Kats. *Centurions*.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

^^ G.I. Joe....(Power Zone)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0388/440px-RealGhostbusters_promotionalimage.jpg
The Real Ghostbusters (SONY)


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*



Davidboon said:


> I really liked duck tales and talespin .
> 
> i also like both very much even today when i get any of the episode of these on TV i see it must. recently i downloaded 99 episodes of duck tales in engish having average quality but unable to find it in hindi.
> 
> also got hold of some hindi torrents for duck tales but the quality was screwed.



Please give me the torrents link.



MetalheadGautham said:


> What happened to Ghost Busters, Ninja Robots, Jhonny Quest, Robocop, etc ? I used to follow them like 1337 when I was 5-8 years old



Ghostbusters is a fantastic series comes on sony sometimes back, and the johny quest it is best on cartoon network when it comes.



Rockstar11 said:


> *f.imagehost.org/0388/440px-RealGhostbusters_promotionalimage.jpg
> The Real Ghostbusters



The famous ghostbusters the great series.

These days chinese cartoons takeover everywhere. In my view these are spoiling the kids there is nothing to learn in these cartoons.

Anybody remembers Captain Earth very good cartoon series from CN, also i like dexter laboratory very much. and sometimes back on CN laugholympics comes which is very entertaining series.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

1. Duck Tales
2. Talespin
3. Tom And Jerry

And my recent favorite cartoon is Shin Chan
*img1.cdn.crunchyroll.com/i/spire3/07302008/2/b/4/2/2b4287e72aecd0_full.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

Top Cat, Swat Kats, Johnny Quest, Centurions, Transformers, T&J, Hey! Arnold, Rugrats, Jimmy Neutron
Those were the days..


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

^^ yeah swat kats,dexter's laboratory, tom and jerry (default for anyone) ,johny quest,spiderman and x-men (revolution also)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0912/johnny-quest.jpg
johnny quest ( cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0444/swat_cats.jpg
Swat Cats - bade miyau chhote miyau ( cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0620/Captain_Planet_and_the_Planeteers.jpg
*f.imagehost.org/0805/planeteers.jpg
Captain Planet and the Planeteers ( cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0893/centurions.jpg
Centurions (cartoon network)


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*



Rockstar11 said:


> *f.imagehost.org/0893/centurions.jpg
> Centurions (cartoon network)




CENTURIONS FTW!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0853/scoobys_all_star_laff-a-lympics-show.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0410/2844117851_b7b954c56c.jpg

The Yogi Yahooeys
The Scooby Doobies
The Really Rottens

Scooby's All Star Laff-A-Lympics (cartoon network)




*f.imagehost.org/0174/Wacky_Races.jpg
Wacky Races (cartoon network)


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

I remember these cartoons were broadcasted in doordarshan.

1 )Flash Gordon

2 ) Mummies Alive 

*e.imagehost.org/0815/Mummies_Alive_1x01_Ra_Ra_Ra_Ra_e4g.jpg

3)He-Man and The Masters Of The Universe 

*www.obsessedwithfilm.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/heman.jpg

This one was aired on Star Plus

4 ) The Tick

*apple2.org.za/gswv/a2zine/GS.WorldView/v1999/Sep/Jpegs.for.Your.IIgs/The.TICK.Thumb.up.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

err, I really hated The Tick....


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

I really miss those good 'ol cartoons. Nothing is worth watching on CN these days


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

WHAT abt SWAT KATS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

I still remember Ghostbusters names from childhood TV watching days...

Igon, Ray, Vincent, Peter or something like this.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0139/topcat.jpg
Top Cat ( cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0303/flintstones_cover.jpg
The Flintstones ( cartoon network)
Yabba Dabba Dooooooooo....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif

*f.imagehost.org/0884/jetsons.jpg
The Jetsons ( cartoon network)

*f.imagehost.org/0885/atom_ant.jpg
Atom Ant ( cartoon network)


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

Ed, Edd n Eddy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0236/denver98ve.jpg
Denver the Last Dinosaur ( Doordarshan )

*f.imagehost.org/0788/The_Little_Mermaid.jpg
The Little Mermaid ( Doordarshan )


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*



Rockstar11 said:


> *f.imagehost.org/0912/johnny-quest.jpg
> johnny quest ( cartoon network)



I used to watch it on Pak tv...lolz. Best cartoon series for me back then.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*f.imagehost.org/0884/HB_Superheroes.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0973/birdman7.jpg
Birdman

*f.imagehost.org/0015/spaceghost.jpg
Space Ghost

*f.imagehost.org/0959/Frankenstein_jr.jpg
Frankenstein jr

*f.imagehost.org/0887/Herculoids-cartoon.jpg
The Herculoids

*f.imagehost.org/0385/Mighty_Mightor.jpg
Mighty Mightor

*f.imagehost.org/0323/shazzan_apprentice_01.jpg
Shazzan

*f.imagehost.org/0610/sgo1.jpg
Dino Boy in the Lost Valley

*f.imagehost.org/0156/jeanie.jpg
Jeannie

*f.imagehost.org/0120/f4.jpg
Fantastic Four


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

wow this thread really digs out the old memories!! CN was really good few years back, its got nothing now.! I still remember those summer holidays when i used to get glued to CN to watch all these cartoons.!

none of these cartoons are being aired now i guess? My fav's were laffalympics, popeye show,dexter's lab, swat cats, all the cartoons in world of super adventure, jetsons..


----------



## faraaz (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

My top 10 all time for cartoons list:

Tom & Jerry
Centurions
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Ninja Robots
He-Man
G.I Joe
Tale Spin
Ducktales
Swat Kats
Full Metal Alchemist
Escaflowne


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

*g.imagehost.org/0922/Dangermouse_cast.jpg
Danger Mouse (cartoon network)

*g.imagehost.org/0158/pinkybrain.jpg
Pinky and The Brain (cartoon network)

*g.imagehost.org/0256/mask.jpg
The Mask (cartoon network)
Jhakkaaasss *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/61.gif


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

Whoa.. this thread has grown! Thank goodness many people dont think cartoons are for kids. 

You know, when I watch cartoons or play games, they say its a kiddie thing.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*

@ichi
What's your favorite Cartoon theme song?


----------



## hullap (Apr 18, 2009)

any one remember Laff-A-Lympics
*www.scoobydooweloveyou.com/scoobies.jpg
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e1/Creepleys.jpg
used to love it 
hannah-barbara duo was teh awesomeness


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ yeah, I remember.

Captain Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavemaaan. (Caveman)


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahh yes I remember Pinky and The Brain and also The Mask. The Mask was disgustingly funny


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 19, 2009)

@hulap
yep Scooby's All Star Laff-A-Lympics great show 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1091944&postcount=18


----------



## hullap (Apr 19, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> @hulap
> yep Scooby's All Star Laff-A-Lympics great show
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1091944&postcount=18



maybe i missed it because of so many cartoons


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ hehe okk 
my fav team is The Scooby Doobies


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2009)

*f.imagehost.org/0038/806-captaincaveman.jpg
Captain Caveman and the Teen Angels

*f.imagehost.org/0776/richie-rich-cartoons.jpg
Richie Rich

*f.imagehost.org/0971/Adventures_of_Tintin.jpg
The Adventures of Tintin

*f.imagehost.org/0736/dynomutt02.jpg
Dynomutt Dog Wonder


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

TinTin was great!!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 22, 2009)

yes tin tin was great cartoon series. in laffalympics i like the man who has a dog with a super car but he always loses the race because of the tricks he tries to do but fails.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> in laffalympics i like the man who has a dog with a super car but he always loses the race because of the tricks he tries to do but fails.


*f.imagehost.org/0777/Muttley.gif


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 22, 2009)

ducktales music was my fav.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Powerpuff Girls and Sylvester-Tweety mysteries were also my favourite. 

When I was in Class VIII, I couldn't sleep for one night as our Local Cable Operator cut down Cartoon Network as exams started in the schools. 

When they gave it back after the exams, I was very happy and "khusi ke aasu"
came out from my eyes. I was so happy that I started liking Batman(which was running when I switched the channel to CN) which I didn't like before.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 22, 2009)

The Looney Tunes


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Ben 10 and Ben 10 Alien Force 
Those are best


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Old School Cartoons....*



IronManForever said:


> Whoa.. this thread has grown! Thank goodness many people dont think cartoons are for kids.
> 
> You know, when I watch cartoons or play games, they say its a kiddie thing.





-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*f.imagehost.org/0754/The_Road_Runner.png
The Road Runner


*f.imagehost.org/0697/Jackie-Chan-Adventures.jpg
jackie chan adventures


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2009)

*f.imagehost.org/0243/Popeye-meets-sindbad.jpg
Popeye the Sailor Man


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

^ I don't like Popeye at all but Road Runner was great. Beep!! Beep!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

My favourite cartoon :Rockstar11  *img7.imageshack.us/img7/4320/bandl.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 24, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 24, 2009)

Beavis and Butt-head....awesome!


----------



## amol48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> *f.imagehost.org/0243/Popeye-meets-sindbad.jpg
> Popeye the Sailor Man



Awesome thread rockstar 

From what I see, you must be having lot of collection of cartoon. Can I get the *cough* links please


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> My favourite cartoon :Rockstar11  *img7.imageshack.us/img7/4320/bandl.gif



  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


amol48 said:


> Awesome thread rockstar
> 
> From what I see, you must be having lot of collection of cartoon. Can I get the *cough* links please



thanks 
*cough* links? 
youtube zindabad


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2009)

@abhijangda, Disc_Junkie, ichi, sam_1710
What's your favorite Cartoon theme song?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 25, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Hey Powerpuff Girls and Sylvester-Tweety mysteries were also my favourite.
> 
> When I was in Class VIII, I couldn't sleep for one night as our Local Cable Operator cut down Cartoon Network as exams started in the schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 25, 2009)

I Am Weasel


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I Am Weasel



This my favourite cartoon
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also my favourite cartoon:

*moviesgallery.oneindia.in/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=860129&g2_serialNumber=2
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Please change the title of this thread. It sounds like some stupid boring program on doordarshan, "beetein lamhe"


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 25, 2009)

Zindegi tufani hai jahan hai Duck worlds

Jungle jungle bat chali hai pata chala hai

.... loved DuckTales, He-Man and the masters of the Universe, Talespin, Scooby-Doo, Defenders of the Earth, Chip and Dale, X-Men Evolution, Spiderman (the 3D one), Hercules and many others... those were the days. i feel sad for today's kids... they hardly get to watch this as the telecast is not consistent. Amongst the running shows in India, only Naruto Shippuden and the Ben 10 series is worth watching.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 25, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> This my favourite cartoon
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Beete Lamhein = good old days...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> Beete Lamhein = good old days...



yeah, I know what it means. But it sounds like one of those old hindi film song programs on doordarshan/AIR.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 3, 2009)

anyone remember Sahara manoranjan (JUST KIDS SHOW) cartoons?


----------

